# IPv6 link-local address

## freke

Polishing my server I'm trying to get rid of the IPv6 link-local address (or do I need it for some reason?)

```
Eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.0.0.1  netmask 255.255.254.0  broadcast 10.0.1.255

        inet6 fe80::20d:b9ff:fe35:b37e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2001:470:28:4a6::4  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 00:0d:b9:35:b3:7e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)
```

I've tried googling a bit - but not gotten much wiser tbh....

Anybody know how I can disable it?

----------

## py-ro

You can't, you need it for some thing. One thing is it used in the Neighbour Discovery, which is the successor of ARP from IPv4.

Bye

Py

----------

## freke

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> You can't, you need it for some thing. One thing is it used in the Neighbour Discovery, which is the successor of ARP from IPv4.
> 
> Bye
> 
> Py

 

I'll leave it be then - thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## UberLord

You also need the link-local address to request a Router Advertisement or negotiate a DHCPv6 lease.

So yeah, kind of essential  :Smile: 

----------

